# How do you make sanded puzzles "glossy"?



## popsicleclub (Jan 11, 2014)

Does anyone know any good tricks to make a sanded surface look smooth? Or return some gleam back to the surface?


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

popsicleclub said:


> Does anyone know any good tricks to make a sanded surface look smooth? Or return some gleam back to the surface?



Go back over it with very fine grit sandpaper. Almost like a sponge.


----------



## Owen (Jan 11, 2014)

Sanding it with increasingly fine grits of sandpaper. Start with 150, and sand it over with each grit down to 600.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Jan 11, 2014)

Sometimes a nail buffer or two is more readily available than ultra fine sandpaper. Consider using the nail buffer wet to keep it's surface from being clogged up with plastic.

A nail buffer is often the same idea as different grades of sand paper. It starts with a "corse" grade and goes up to ultra fine.


----------



## ncube (Jan 11, 2014)

After using fine sandpaper, use a cloth and rub it. It gets nice and shiny.


----------



## idreamincubes (Jan 11, 2014)

I have used Autosol chrome polish and then a nail buffer with great success.


// Per.​


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jan 11, 2014)

After modding my Weisu with sanding, I used wet sand and it looks pretty polished now.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 12, 2014)

A light covering of black spray paint. Make sure it's suitable for plastics and decide if you want matt or gloss.


----------



## bryanphillips (Feb 7, 2014)

This idea is good, where we can choose we want matt or gloss.


----------

